# Star Trek Picard: Titel offiziell und erste Bilder geleakt, Picard in Zivil neben TNG-Uniformen - Analyse



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Titel offiziell und erste Bilder geleakt, Picard in Zivil neben TNG-Uniformen - Analyse*

						Die neue Star Trek-Serie um Captain Jean-Luc Picard heißt nun auch offiziell Star Trek: Picard. Unterdessen gibt es die ersten geleakten Bilder. Neben einem verwundert dreinblickenden Patrick Stewart in Zivilkleidung sind auch die neuen Sternenflottenuniformen zu sehen, die denen aus Star Trek: The Next Generation überraschend nahekommen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Titel offiziell und erste Bilder geleakt, Picard in Zivil neben TNG-Uniformen - Analyse*


----------



## sfc (18. Mai 2019)

Hat durchaus Wiedererkennungswert. Vom Schnitt her sind die Uniformen so ähnlich wie die von TNG, aber vom Einsatz der Farbe - oben bunt, ansonsten schwarz - eher Richtung Voyager. Zum Glück nicht so beliebig wie bei Discovery oder Star Trek: Online.

Hoffe echt, dass man den Discovery-Müll ignoriert und Picard einen würdigen Lebensabend beschert. Bitte auch nicht so bescheurte Figuren wie Tilly und Burnham auffahren und auch keine so grausamen Drehbücher.


----------



## NForcer (18. Mai 2019)

Was ist das Problem mit Discovery? Die Serie ist echt gut geworden. Nach langem mal wieder eine Serie die guckbar ist.. Perfekt.. Ich kenne alles an Star Trek und habe es auch geschaut, aber dort
fehlte mir die Action. Es gab einfach zu viel Blabla, und hier ist es echt super und genau das, was die Serie braucht, Punkt


----------



## sfc (18. Mai 2019)

NForcer schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem mit Discovery? Die Serie ist echt gut geworden. Nach langem mal wieder eine Serie die guckbar ist.. Perfekt.. Ich kenne alles an Star Trek und habe es auch geschaut, aber dort
> fehlte mir die Action. Es gab einfach zu viel Blabla, und hier ist es echt super und genau das, was die Serie braucht, Punkt



Die völlig behinderten Drehbücher und Charaktere sind das größte Problem dieser Serie. Da macht im Prinzip kein einziger Handlungsbogen Sinn. Was in der einen Folge eingeführt wird, ist in der nächsten schon wieder vergessen. Hauptsache viel PewPewPew.

Im Finale der zweite Staffel kann zum Beispiel keiner helfen, obwohl Sarek innerhalb von nur fünf Minuten noch kurz von Vulkan angeflogen kommt und wieder zurückfliegt. Man baut innerhalb von drei Minuten was zusammen, das Anfang der Staffel noch als so weit fortgeschritten galt, dass man es Göttern zuordnete. Control wollte das Universum vernichten und man erfährt auch im Finale nicht warum, dafür reißt diese KI frauenfeindliche Witze und wird dafür von einer Massenmörderin zur Strafe totgefoltert. Man kann die Datenbank nun doch wieder übertragen, was eine Folge vorher nicht ging, davor aber schon, davor wieder nicht - wie es  
 den Autoren gerade in den Kram passt. Man meint, in die Zukunft springen zu müssen, weil sonst das Universum vernichtet wird, erklärt aber nicht, warum man nicht einfach weit wegspringt und einem Plan entwickelt. Als der Feind, der plötzlich nur noch in einem Körper steckt, vernichtet ist, springt man dennoch und man weiß immer noch nicht, warum. Hinterher wird so getan, als hätte Burnham nie gelebt, was alleine deswegen Quatsch ist, weil die in Staffel 1 im ganzen Universum verhasst war. Tyler, der bereits vorher offiziell für tot erklärt wurde, steht hingegen wieder auf einer Klingonenbrücke, als wäre nie was passiert. Und das sind nur die massiven Mängel einer Folge - und das auch nicht alle.

Dann noch diese permanent rumheulende Hauptdarstellerin ohne jedes Talent und der ganze Feministenmüll. So durfte Robert Duncan McNeill  keine Regie führen, weil er das falsche Geschlecht hat.

Auch mit Star Trek hat das bis auf ein paar Begriffe nichts zu tun. Stichwort Sporenantrieb, No-Gonen, 0815-Optik, Lensflares usw. 

Wenn du meinst, vorher sei zu viel gesprochen worden und Discovery wäre toll wegen Krachbumm, ist Star Trek vielleicht auch einfach das falsche Franchise für dich.


----------



## Casurin (18. Mai 2019)

NForcer schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem mit Discovery? Die Serie ist echt gut geworden. Nach langem mal wieder eine Serie die guckbar ist.. Perfekt.. Ich kenne alles an Star Trek und habe es auch geschaut, aber dort
> fehlte mir die Action. Es gab einfach zu viel Blabla, und hier ist es echt super und genau das, was die Serie braucht, Punkt



Du hast es da ja schön selbst erklärt - Discovery hat nichts mit dem Charakter und Charm von Startrek am Hut. Ich bein kein Trekky, nicht mal StarTrek Fan, habe die Folgen wenn ich sie mal erwischt hatte aber durchaus gerne gesehen. Und Discovery passt dann in etwas so gut zu Startrek wie die Daniel Craig Filme zu James Bond - für sich allein gesehen nicht schlecht aber schon fast eine Beleidigung gegen über dem original.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Mai 2019)

NForcer schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem mit Discovery? Die Serie ist echt gut geworden. Nach langem mal wieder eine Serie die guckbar ist.. Perfekt.. Ich kenne alles an Star Trek und habe es auch geschaut, aber dort
> fehlte mir die Action. Es gab einfach zu viel Blabla, und hier ist es echt super und genau das, was die Serie braucht, Punkt



Star Trek Discovery ist einfach schlecht geschrieben, genau wie die letzten fünf Staffeln von GoT oder The Last Jedi.


----------



## der_petling (19. Mai 2019)

> Der TV-Kritiker Rob Owen sagt, dass Picard in der Szene von einem Offizier der Sternenflotte aufgefordert wird, seinen Namen zu nennen. Deswegen vermutlich die Verwunderung im Gesicht des ehemaligen Raumschiffkommandanten.



Da fällt mir ein Witz ein, den ich vor einiger Zeit gehört habe...

Putin bei der Einreise am Flughafen in Wien-Schwechat.
Der frische extranervöse Zollbeamte mit wackeligem Englisch:
‚Naim?‘
‚Vladimir Vladimirovic Putin‘
‚Börsplais?‘
‚Leningrad‘
[der Zollbeamte stutzig, überlegt kurz ob er in Klammer ‚=St.Petersburg‘ dazuschreiben soll, fährt dann aber mit der nächsten Frage fort]
‚Occupation?‘
‚No, just for visit!‘


----------



## HardlineAMD (19. Mai 2019)

sfc schrieb:


> Die völlig behinderten Drehbücher und Charaktere sind das größte Problem dieser Serie. Da macht im Prinzip kein einziger Handlungsbogen Sinn. Was in der einen Folge eingeführt wird, ist in der nächsten schon wieder vergessen. Hauptsache viel PewPewPew.
> 
> Im Finale der zweite Staffel kann zum Beispiel keiner helfen, obwohl Sarek innerhalb von nur fünf Minuten noch kurz von Vulkan angeflogen kommt und wieder zurückfliegt. Man baut innerhalb von drei Minuten was zusammen, das Anfang der Staffel noch als so weit fortgeschritten galt, dass man es Göttern zuordnete. Control wollte das Universum vernichten und man erfährt auch im Finale nicht warum, dafür reißt diese KI frauenfeindliche Witze und wird dafür von einer Massenmörderin zur Strafe totgefoltert. Man kann die Datenbank nun doch wieder übertragen, was eine Folge vorher nicht ging, davor aber schon, davor wieder nicht - wie es
> den Autoren gerade in den Kram passt. Man meint, in die Zukunft springen zu müssen, weil sonst das Universum vernichtet wird, erklärt aber nicht, warum man nicht einfach weit wegspringt und einem Plan entwickelt. Als der Feind, der plötzlich nur noch in einem Körper steckt, vernichtet ist, springt man dennoch und man weiß immer noch nicht, warum. Hinterher wird so getan, als hätte Burnham nie gelebt, was alleine deswegen Quatsch ist, weil die in Staffel 1 im ganzen Universum verhasst war. Tyler, der bereits vorher offiziell für tot erklärt wurde, steht hingegen wieder auf einer Klingonenbrücke, als wäre nie was passiert. Und das sind nur die massiven Mängel einer Folge - und das auch nicht alle.
> ...


Eines hast du vergessen:
Das letzte Signal. Sowas von dermassen unlogisch, dilettantisch. 
Und die Schlacht gegen Control war ja der Oberhammer an Schwachsinn. Torpedo.... Unterzahl..... komische Minikampfschiffe.....Reparaturdroiden............


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2019)

Irgendwie war von Anfang an klar das die Serie "Picard" heissen wird.
Aber noch wichtiger ist natürlich der Inhalt. Ich bin da zuversichtlich.
"Discovery" habe ich nicht gesehen, da wir kein Netflix haben. Aber was ich bisher mitbekommen habe gibt es überwiegend positive Meinungen dazu.
Die letzte "Star Trek" Serie welche ich gesehen habe war "Enterprise" und die fand ich ganz gut.


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Mai 2019)

Mir gefällt Discovery soweit ganz gut, einzig dieses unglaublich melodramatische nervt mich. Es gab so viel Geheule, was einfach nur nervte. Captain Pike war aber toll geschrieben und Spock gefiel mir auch ganz gut, die Geschichte ging klar, war für die 14 Folgen aber schon zu komplex. 
Zur neuen Serie kann ich nur sagen, dass die Borg den guten Jean Luc jetzt doch assimiliert haben. Amazon lässt sich so schön mit den Borg vergleichen.....


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Zur neuen Serie kann ich nur sagen, dass die Borg den guten Jean Luc jetzt doch assimiliert haben. Amazon lässt sich so schön mit den Borg vergleichen.....


Wir sind die Borg!


----------



## sfc (19. Mai 2019)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Eines hast du vergessen:
> Das letzte Signal. Sowas von dermassen unlogisch, dilettantisch.
> Und die Schlacht gegen Control war ja der Oberhammer an Schwachsinn. Torpedo.... Unterzahl..... komische Minikampfschiffe.....Reparaturdroiden............



Ja, man möchte den Quatsch einfach nur verdrängen. Trotzdem gibt es Leute, die das voll geil und nachvollziehbar finden. Golem lobte das ja auch neulich erst, ging sicherheitshalber aber nicht ins Detail. Ist ja immer so bei Sachen von Kurtzman: Lieber nicht zu viel denken.


----------



## Bluebird (19. Mai 2019)

sfc schrieb:


> Ja, man möchte den Quatsch einfach nur verdrängen. Trotzdem gibt es Leute, die das voll geil und nachvollziehbar finden. Golem lobte das ja auch neulich erst, ging sicherheitshalber aber nicht ins Detail. Ist ja immer so bei Sachen von Kurtzman: Lieber nicht zu viel denken.


naja bei TNG  wars aber auch nicht besser was das vergessen angeht , was vor wenigen Folgen noch passierte ... oder das wichtige Schiffsteile immer dan zu Bruch gehen wenn man ein Scenario konstruieren musste, das zur Story passte ...
das hab ich an TNG immer am meisten gehasst , nur waren die TNG Folgen in sich wenigstens konsistent von der Geschichte und wenn die Schauspieler was taugen und man sich wenigstens an einen leitfaden haellt geht sowas auch .
Aber wer wirklich nur Star Trek wegen dem Krach Bumm guckt  hat sich echt im Franchise vertan   ich steh ja selber drauf aber wenn dann muss es passen und nur  dann taugt es was ...

PS: wenn man die Buecher liest die ja auch alle offizieller Kanon sind , merkt man aber schon das Star Trek sich selbst auffrisst ...
Die Borg ausgerottet die Klingonen kastriert und jetzt noch die Romulaner  praktisch ausgerottet , Bravo an die Kamikaze Schreiber habt ihr Toll gemacht .


----------



## Nuallan (19. Mai 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Captain Pike war aber toll geschrieben und Spock gefiel mir auch ganz gut



Pike und Spock waren wirklich nicht schlecht gemacht. Die beiden waren auch ein Volltreffer beim Casting. Aber es war auch praktisch der einzige Weg Discovery nach der ersten Staffel zu retten. Ich fand es wirklich zum fremdschämen als im Finale  von Staffel 1 plötzlich die Enterprise angeflogen kam und als Cliffhanger herhalten musste. Das ist genau so eine Bankrotterklärung wie das Finale von "Enterprise", was unter Fans gar nicht existiert.



Bluebird schrieb:


> PS: wenn man die Buecher liest die ja auch alle offizieller Kanon sind , merkt man aber schon das Star Trek sich selbst auffrisst ... Die Borg ausgerottet die Klingonen kastriert und jetzt noch die Romulaner praktisch ausgerottet , Bravo an die Kamikaze Schreiber habt ihr Toll gemacht .



Wir haben doch Q, der kann jederzeit resetten.


----------



## sfc (19. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> naja bei TNG  wars aber auch nicht besser was das vergessen angeht , was vor wenigen Folgen noch passierte ... oder das wichtige Schiffsteile immer dan zu Bruch gehen wenn man ein Scenario konstruieren musste, das zur Story passte ...
> das hab ich an TNG immer am meisten gehasst , nur waren die TNG Folgen in sich wenigstens konsistent von der Geschichte und wenn die Schauspieler was taugen und man sich wenigstens an einen leitfaden haellt geht sowas auch .
> Aber wer wirklich nur Star Trek wegen dem Krach Bumm guckt  hat sich echt im Franchise vertan   ich steh ja selber drauf aber wenn dann muss es passen und nur  dann taugt es was ...
> 
> ...



Bei TNG hattest du halt noch Einzelfolgen und davon 26 pro Staffel. Das war so ausgelegt, dass man die auch zusammenhanglos gucken konnte. Ganz vergessen hatte man die vorherigen Ereignisse ja auch nicht, sondern nur nicht groß Bezug drauf genommen. Das ist schon was anderes, als wenn du einen Handlungsbogen aufmachst und bei ein und derselben Sache von Folge zu Folge andere Gesetze hast, um die Story nach Belieben zu lenken. Im Zweifel kommen noch an Magie erinnernde Deus Ex Machinas wie Sporen, Zeitkristalle und in zwei Minuten gebaute Ironman-Anzüge dazu, mit denen man sich an jeden erdenklichen Ort zaubern sowie gottgleiche Signale aussetzen kann, was auch deswegen verwundert, weil Mama Burnham das drei Folgen vorher nicht in der Form konnte, sondern durch die Magie des Kristalls immer zu einem unbewohnten Planeten zurückgezogen wurde. Dafür hatte sie Wunderwaffen an Bord, um die Energieversorgung eines ganzen Planeten abzuschalten. Alles noch vor Kirk und 110 Jahre vor Picard.

Seit wann sind die Bücher kanonisch?  Alle Bücher, Comics und Spiele sind non-kanon, waren sie immer und werden es hoffentlich auch immer sein.


----------



## BoMbY (19. Mai 2019)

Daraus stammt das Bild:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhnXRrRv5oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2019)

Mal sehen wie die Serie wird, Humor scheint schon mal vorhanden, abwarten und nicht zu hohe Erwartungen aufbauen nach den ganzen Müll denn Hollywood in letzter zeit auskotzt :/



sfc schrieb:


> Dann noch diese permanent rumheulende Hauptdarstellerin ohne jedes Talent und der ganze Feministenmüll. So durfte Robert Duncan McNeill  keine Regie führen, weil er das falsche Geschlecht hat.



Das dauerPipi in den Augen hat echt genervt, die haben in einer Episode Star Trek DissYou mehr rumgeflämt als in DS9/TNG/Voy zusammen  
Wir haben hier schon so " jetzt jetzt gleich heult die wieder"


----------



## Terracresta (19. Mai 2019)

Die letzte Serie, welche ich geschaut hab, war Voyager. Konnte mit den neueren irgendwie nichts anfangen und hoffe, dass es wieder bergauf geht. Patrick Stewart allein kann es aber auch nicht reißen.

Generell find ich die Reboot-Versuche und alternative Zeitlinien (wenn nicht nur ein paar Serien-Episoden) nervig. Genauso, wenn daraus typisch us-amerikanische Actionfilme gemacht werden. Darum gehen mir die letzten Filme am A. vorbei, auch wenn die älteren nicht immer überzeugen konnten.


----------



## Wired (20. Mai 2019)

sfc schrieb:


> Ja, man möchte den Quatsch einfach nur verdrängen. Trotzdem gibt es Leute, die das voll geil und nachvollziehbar finden. Golem lobte das ja auch neulich erst, ging sicherheitshalber aber nicht ins Detail. Ist ja immer so bei Sachen von Kurtzman: Lieber nicht zu viel denken.


Vielleicht solltest Du auch einfach nur mal nachdenken....
.... ahja so etwas wie Zeitreisen, Multidimensionalität, Kausalität, Zeitparadoxen und was alles noch damit verbunden is gibts ja nich, ne. 

Ich hingegen bin happy das es ST Discovery "gebaut" wurd und das auch in 2 Staffeln aber Du darfst Dir schon mal freuen denn dieser, was Du als Quatsch bezeichnest, geht iwann noch in die 3. Staffel. :p

Aber um auf den Topic zu kommen, anscheinend gbts gar keine Infos außer das es bestätigt wurd und Paar Bildchen die echt nix aussagen.

So, let's see


----------



## thrustno1 (20. Mai 2019)

Wäre es nun nicht an der Zeit endlich mal Perry als Serie zu bringen ? Star Trek ist zwar nicht schlecht aber im grund ist das doch immer das Selbe.


----------

